# Brexit



## Lulu2800 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi new to this. 
so where do I start?? I need help. I’m a UK citizen but have been travelling to Italy for the last 8 years to stay with my partner, no issues. Now however I don’t know what to do, been trying to apply for a long stay visa, residency for Italy, but it’s so confusing. Visa need to go to London, residency need to go local office closed due to Covid can’t even make an appointment on line as I don’t have an Italian national insurance number. I’ve spoken with UK embassy regarding visas she wasn’t sure!!!! Desperate in need of help. 
many advice?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Lulu2800 said:


> Hi new to this.
> so where do I start?? I need help. I’m a UK citizen but have been travelling to Italy for the last 8 years to stay with my partner, no issues. Now however I don’t know what to do, been trying to apply for a long stay visa, residency for Italy, but it’s so confusing. Visa need to go to London, residency need to go local office closed due to Covid can’t even make an appointment on line as I don’t have an Italian national insurance number. I’ve spoken with UK embassy regarding visas she wasn’t sure!!!! Desperate in need of help.
> many advice?


What's the purpose of getting a visa or residence permit? (As a British national you don't need a visa to enter the country)

Do you plan to move to Italy permanently? Have you already done so?

Do you want to keep living in the UK and just visit, as you have done before? If so, are you planning on staying more than 90 days in 180?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Your situation is now the same as any other non-EU citizen from a country on the visa waiver program. This means your UK passport will allow you to come to Italy for 90 days at a time with a set number of days (not sure how many) between each visit. You can gain permanent residence in Italy by applying for an elective residence visa at your local consulate or by getting married to an Italian citizen.


----------



## Lulu2800 (Dec 29, 2020)

ALKB said:


> What's the purpose of getting a visa or residence permit? (As a British national you don't need a visa to enter the country)
> 
> Do you plan to move to Italy permanently? Have you already done so?
> 
> Do you want to keep living in the UK and just visit, as you have done before? If so, are you planning on staying more than 90 days in 180?


Hi there. I spend more time here then the Uk. Yes I want to stay for more 90 days


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Partner meaning spouse? That would make life easy.

If not and you're hoping to stay more than ninety days out of 180 you'll need a visa of some sort. You need to go to your nearest consulate. If that's London than it's London.


----------



## Lulu2800 (Dec 29, 2020)

Italia-Mx said:


> Your situation is now the same as any other non-EU citizen from a country on the visa waiver program. This means your UK passport will allow you to come to Italy for 90 days at a time with a set number of days (not sure how many) between each visit. You can gain permanent residence in Italy by applying for an elective residence visa at your local consulate or by getting married to an Italian citizen.





NickZ said:


> Partner meaning spouse? That would make life easy.
> 
> If not and you're hoping to stay more than ninety days out of 180 you'll need a visa of some sort. You need to go to your nearest consulate. If that's London than it's London.


visa I guess is an option, however if I go back now I could be stuck for months due the high figures and new lockdowns being implemented as of tomorrow. Looking into residency. That’s difficult as well as all closed due to Covid


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Lulu2800 said:


> Hi there. I spend more time here then the Uk. Yes I want to stay for more 90 days


Are you in Italy right now?


----------



## Lulu2800 (Dec 29, 2020)

ALKB said:


> Are you in Italy right now?


Yes I am


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Lulu2800 said:


> Yes I am


Okay. My understanding is that you have until tomorrow to apply for residency under EU law.

Since this does not seem possible due to Covid closures (I have read somewhere that it's possible to apply by email or post - did you check your anagrafe's/comune's website about this?), you may have to apply for a regular residence permit next year when the authorities reopen. Do you meet the requirements for that?

Is there a specific reason why you had not registered your residence in Italy in previous years if you in fact spend more time in Italy than in the UK? (As an EU national you should have registered in Italy if spending more than 90 days in Italy, but that's mostly not been enforceable.)

If you register your residence and are granted a residence permit, you'll need to pay taxes and social contributions in Italy, join the health care system, etc. - are you working remotely in the UK? If you are employed, your UK employer will probably have to change the way they pay you.


----------



## Lulu2800 (Dec 29, 2020)

ALKB said:


> Okay. My understanding is that you have until tomorrow to apply for residency under EU law.
> 
> Since this does not seem possible due to Covid closures (I have read somewhere that it's possible to apply by email or post - did you check your anagrafe's/comune's website about this?), you may have to apply for a regular residence permit next year when the authorities reopen. Do you meet the requirements for that?
> 
> ...


Hi 
Thank you for your reply. I worked as cabin crew so was all over the place but on days off came home to Italy. I no longer fly and decided to settle here it’s recently I made this decision. 
I don’t really want to take residency here for personal reasons, however both my parents are Italian and all my family are here in Italy. I was thinking applying for duel nationality. Can I do it from here or do I need to go through the process in the UK?
Thank you once again


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Lulu2800 said:


> Hi
> Thank you for your reply. I worked as cabin crew so was all over the place but on days off came home to Italy. I no longer fly and decided to settle here it’s recently I made this decision.
> I don’t really want to take residency here for personal reasons, however both my parents are Italian and all my family are here in Italy. I was thinking applying for duel nationality. Can I do it from here or do I need to go through the process in the UK?
> Thank you once again


If both your parents are Italian, I believe you already are a dual national and it will only be a matter of applying for a passport/ID card rather than naturalising.

I heard this is much easier and quicker from within Italy than from outside, not sure how this will work without you being resident in a particular comune, but I will let others with more experience comment on this.

As far as I know, anybody, including Italian citizens, by law have to register their residence if they are in fact residing in Italy, again, I will let others comment on consequences of not doing so (I certainly would not like to be caught doing this in Germany).


----------



## Lulu2800 (Dec 29, 2020)

ALKB said:


> If both your parents are Italian, I believe you already are a dual national and it will only be a matter of applying for a passport/ID card rather than naturalising.
> 
> I heard this is much easier and quicker from within Italy than from outside, not sure how this will work without you being resident in a particular comune, but I will let others with more experience comment on this.
> 
> As far as I know, anybody, including Italian citizens, by law have to register their residence if they are in fact residing in Italy, again, I will let others comment on consequences of not doing so (I certainly would not like to be caught doing this in Germany).


Thank you so much for your reply. Would you know how I would go about getting a passport or ID card? Thank you


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Where were you born? Did your parents register your birth in Italy? At least one needs to be an Italian citizen at the time of your birth.

If you're in Italy go to the local commune and tell them you want 

residenza per motivo riconoscimento cittadinanza italiana

Google that. If your parents registered your birth you don't even need to do that. Just apply for your passport. Problem is you should apply where you're resident and that means getting residence. If your parents are in a small town the officials likely know them and it might not be that hard.


----------

